# My 46 Gallon discus tank



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've just cleaned up my 46 g and filled it up, I am using a AC 70 and a eheim 2236 for filtration, 200 watt jager heater to this point. I had this cool rock I got from AWW in north van, so I'm using it for the center area. anyone know what kind of rock it is? No plants in the substrat , I planned on teracotta potted plants any suggestions.
Some kind of wood , but not really sure what to put there. I don't want it to look too busy. I am using a old style oak entertainment center that I shortened up in height by 11", the area where the tv would go is where all the filters , electrical, air pumps etc. go and is all hidden by the sliding doors.
I beefed up the rear of the cabinet to ensure strenght for the load. No fish yet just cycling the tank to get the water all good. Thats about all for now. A couple of pictures of how it looks so far. Comments totally welcomed as this is my first go with discus, want to do it right, I've done a lot of research on line but if little tricks are out there it would welcomed. I'm hearing a UV sterilizer would be a good idea, was thinking of the self contained unit, anybody had any experience with these?
Cheers Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Help and opinions PLEASE*

4 days and not 1 comment made, come on Discus people! bump


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

UV sterilizer wouldn't hurt. I have a 9w self contained one that was used in my 46 bowfront. It helped with water clarity as well. If this is your first attempt at discus, will you be starting with juveniles? If so, as much as it isn't too visually appealing, you should go bare bottom (no substrate) This makes it much easier to keep their water super clean for good growth.

I found with my 46's that 5 discus was too much and one got picked on continuously, to the point where I had to seperate and then sell the agressors. I sold 2 and added one new one. 4 seemed the perfect number for my tank. Other than that, lots of good food and lots of water changes and you should be good.


----------

